# We know you practice Martial Arts, when your not doing that...



## Sylo (Sep 5, 2008)

We know you practice Martial Arts, when your not doing that... 

what other extra curriculur activities do you participate in for enjoyment?

I will start..

I sing for a band, play guitar and write music. I also enjoy drawing, and playing computer games/console games. I also like doing graphic art.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 5, 2008)

I paint a little and do some carving


----------



## Deaf Smith (Sep 5, 2008)

IDPA (International Defensive Pistol Association.) I'm expert in all categories going on master.

Deaf


----------



## Skip Cooper (Sep 5, 2008)

Mostly reading and writing fill my time when not training. I also dabble with my guitar every now and then...nothing serious.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 5, 2008)

Shooting, reading, cooking, and throwing 'hawks a lot as of late.  Lots of horseback riding too.


----------



## stickarts (Sep 5, 2008)

reading, hiking, weightlifting, coin collecting, family time.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 5, 2008)

Reading, when possible!


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 5, 2008)

Reading has always been a primary love of mine.  I've been a little lax of late due to too much computer gaming .

Age of Empires, Counterstrike and most especially Gran Turismo are to blame for that.

Gardening too is a major eater-of-hours, akin to the passions of Hobbits I just love nurturing things that grow.


----------



## Sylo (Sep 5, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Reading has always been a primary love of mine.  I've been a little lax of late due to too much computer gaming .
> 
> Age of Empires, Counterstrike and most especially Gran Turismo are to blame for that.
> 
> Gardening too is a major eater-of-hours, akin to the passions of Hobbits I just love nurturing things that grow.




At least your not sucked into the deathtrap that is World of Warcraft.

at least I am playing the "ninja" like class.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 5, 2008)

It's not nicknamed World of Warcrack for nothing :lol:.


----------



## tko4u (Sep 5, 2008)

I enjoy watching football, I am also a huge ufc fan. I cant help it. I used to like boxing when I was a kid, but they always tie up, in mma, they tie up, they get taken down, and get hit. I also have a son on the way, so that takes up a lot of time just getting ready for him.


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 5, 2008)

My wife & I are owned by our Portuguese Water Dog, Trixie. Trixie does agility, breed-specific water work (think agility in the water) & has been on tv (groomed on Animal Planet's "Groomer has it.") My wife is her handler & I'm her sherpa.

I also read often & I'm a lay eucharistic minister a my church.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Sep 5, 2008)

Karaoke all the way:ultracool


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 5, 2008)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17605 That's what I'm all about when I'm not doing MA. 
When I'm not doing "THAT" then I'm just being a general nuisance right here on MT... :uhyeah:... NOT! :lol:


----------



## Laurentkd (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, most people I know say I am ALWAYS doing martial arts... but otherwise I enjoy reading, I play the saxaphone and I am always ready to play some softball! My sister's four kids all play soccer so I spend a lot of time on the sidelines of the soccer field, even though I still don't get the sport.


----------



## teekin (Sep 5, 2008)

Riding, training and breeding sport horses and racehorses, teaching dressage, sitting on various boards for the equestrian community, helping to run several animal rescues, giving seminars and one-on-one sessions in behavior modification for abused/fearful/aggressive animals we take into the rescue.  I read and paint when I can get a few moments down time. I'd love to go back to University and take a few classes. I miss doing research.
 Lori


----------



## Big Don (Sep 5, 2008)

I read, novels, four to six per week. I ALWAYS have a book, if not on me, in my car. Sooner or later, you're gonna wait, might as well have something to entertain yourself while waiting.


----------



## Nyrotic (Sep 5, 2008)

Señor Nyrotic likes reading fantasy and about martial arts. He also enjoys playing video games, though he understands they are detrimental to his health. He also likes running and doing push ups and sit ups (It's a military thing  He would like to take up writing for himself, though recent emotional and situational problems have put a halt on that for now. He would also like to take up gardening in the future once he's all settled in to life. Herr Nyrotic really enjoys drawing as well. He's self-taught and as such lacks many of the intricacies of finer art, however he still loves drawing cartoonish anthropomorphic animals.


----------



## Fiendlover (Sep 6, 2008)

I have a personal trainer so i go to the gym a lot, i write A LOT, and read when i'm not writing.  lol!  :uhyeah:


----------



## jarrod (Sep 6, 2008)

semi-active in music (here's some mp3s http://www.lawrence.com/bands/crown_vic/)

currently working on a half-serious black metal concept album about zombies.  i read a lot, mostly religion & philosophy, write (not as much as i'd like) & cycle through various hobbies, most recently candle-making.  i play with my dog & try to find time for my wife between working 3 jobs.  

jf


----------



## astrobiologist (Sep 6, 2008)

I like to read and write about science and philosophy.  I like doing anything related to space and anything with other space exploration enthusaists.  

I play guitar, harmonica, and didgeridoo

I hike, mountain bike, snowboard, kayak, SCUBA dive, and skydive

I spend time with my girlfriend and our dog...


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 6, 2008)

astrobiologist said:


> and skydive


 
I was with you on most of that right up until you proved that you were insane :lol:.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 7, 2008)

Until recent, I homeschooled which took up most of my time.

I'm an artist, an impressionist painter.  Now, that I have more time, I might start entering shows again.  I haven't had time to paint in eons.

I also exercise 2- 3 hours a day, practicing forms, jumping rope, etc.


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 7, 2008)

Snowboarding, mountain biking, fishing, drawing, web design, shooting, playing around with my dog, and working on my house in Vermont.


----------



## Hyper_Shadow (Sep 8, 2008)

Freerunning and generally trying to find an alternative adrenaline rush other than a combat one.

In my quiet time I like to listen to some good old relaxing music (metallica, megadeth, y'know the classics). I also enjoy cooking, reading and playing my Xbox 360 (what I now call Bill Gates Eternal Ripoff Engine). I'm currently enjoying being an Overlord. I like to research warrior cultures throughout the ages and have a particular fascination with the vikings and their mythology.

I suppose I just do whatever takes my fancy on the day. I like to try at least one new thing a week, be it read a new book, learn a new skill anything like that.


----------



## kroh (Sep 8, 2008)

professional artist as well as serving in the National Guard for my state as an MP.  Other than that... Anything that pumps my heart rate above 120 is great.  And if I can do it on the back of a Mountain Bike... Weeeeeeee

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Ninjamom (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, having just closed teh family business that I ran for teh last 15 years, I am currently enjoying being unemployed and on 'husband welfare'.

Other than that, I enjoy reading (non-fiction: call it part of my 'Type A" personality, but even 'pleasuer reading' has to have a purpose).  I was just PADI certified for SCUBA in June.  I am active in my church, and as a Mom, I am active in Girl Scouts, school activities, and LOTS of chaufferring.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 8, 2008)

I drink a lot.

And brew beer.

And I recently got addicted to playing TORIBASH online.


----------



## jkembry (Sep 8, 2008)

Reading, Ham Radio, Fishing, Hiking, Camping....and a bunch of Honey Do's!


----------



## Live True (Sep 8, 2008)

cool thread!

I enjoy gardening, herbalism (make my own scrubs, soaps, salts, lotions, perfumes, etc), hiking, and playing with cats and hubby....and soon to be child # 1!


----------



## jkembry (Sep 8, 2008)

Live True said:


> cool thread!
> 
> I enjoy gardening, herbalism (make my own scrubs, soaps, salts, lotions, perfumes, etc), hiking, and playing with cats and hubby....and soon to be child # 1!




Congrats on child #1!!!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 8, 2008)

jkembry said:


> Reading, Ham Radio, Fishing, Hiking, Camping....and a bunch of Honey Do's!


Those Honey Do's will get cha everytime. Funny how one never seems to catch up on 'em.


----------

